# We're still waiting



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well the kittens were due yesterday when I took this photo








And this video is of my little darling earlier on today 

All she wanted was her little glitter pom ball that was under the sofa - I ask you is this cat about to give birth or what :001_rolleyes:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

she doesnt look like she is in any hurry to have those kittens any time soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww bless her, how exciting,,,_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, she has now settled on my lap while Mai Tai runs around like a loony playing with her mice :001_rolleyes: She has hardly looked at any of the 'nests' I have prepared 
I've been sleeping in the spare room with her for the past week where a couple of the nests are set up but she's quite content to just get under the duvet with me.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope all goes well when starts her labour, must admit when I logged on this morning, I looked in the breeding section first to see if she had had her kittens. :001_smile:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

I am also waiting and checking regular for your post "she has begun" or words to that effect

I truely wish you all the best for your upcoming labour and birth, I hope it all goes smoothly, and you have a good size litter of healthy furballs


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Rosie ????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep - our little Rosie


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I assume this is not her first litter?
She looks very very chilled about the whole thing


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It is Rosie's first litter - she's 13 months old  Chilled because she probably hasn't got a clue about what's going on


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> It is Rosie's first litter - she's 13 months old  Chilled because she probably hasn't got a clue about what's going on


Hmmm i think auntie mai tai may have whispered in her ear


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Aww, look at her! I've never seen a pregnant cat before. I hope all goes well for you and her.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on Lynn - you _know_ she is gonna wait til about 3am before she starts  

Good luck!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought that last night  3 a.m and she was curled up in the duvet with me :001_rolleyes:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Any progress Yet ?? Has she begun??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Has she heck as like :001_rolleyes: She's back in the radiator bed with Mai Tai at the moment, still not interested in her nest boxes  My son says she's having us on, she's just fat really


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Little minx x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welshjet said:


> Little minx x


Other words spring to my mind


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Any news Lynn?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Any news Lynn?


In a word 'No'


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> In a word 'No'


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh blimey, are you sure??? Please can you have a word with her for me then, as I was certain you'd have had an update by now.

Hoping for good news very soon!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

\awww any more news on your babies??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And today's game is play with straws stolen from the cupboard  And we're still waiting Singing:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's just getting the playfulness out of her system as she knows she'll be a milk tank for at least 4 weeks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just caught up with this saga ,Just as well by the look of things.Rosie doesnt appear to be in any hurry .Hope she puts you out of your misery soon


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Lymorelynns Queen just keeps making us Wait, 
I keep checking morning, afternoon until it gets Late.
She is keeping here legs crossed and seems in no hurry,
If she was human we would offer a Curry.
Come on little Girl start pushing them out,
Because I can hand on heart say without a doubt.
We all want to see what is inside your tummy, 
So start your labour and become a Mummy.
To make us wait would be a shame,
So lets stop playing this waiting Game.
Next time I log on it would great if the post read,
Its started,its started, its finally started I said


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Come on rosie - its mai tai's turn to be a dotting aunty x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

tellingtails said:


> Lymorelynns Queen just keeps making us Wait,
> I keep checking morning, afternoon until it gets Late.
> She is keeping here legs crossed and seems in no hurry,
> If she was human we would offer a Curry.
> ...


Ha ha - love it  I did threaten her with a curry last night


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you sure she is'nt just ermmmmmmmmmmmmmm :blush: 
































large boned :w00t:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just caught up with this, I hope you're not going to wait too long now Lynn 

Come on Rosie, we're all waiting


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Jeepers! I was convinced I'd be seeing an update with weights or photos by now  C'mon little one


----------



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting for you but stressful waiting.

I just wanted to say that your two girls are beautiful. I had a nose at your website and i just think they are stunning.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The fat cat is now on my lap - well sort of lying on my arms really which makes typing difficult  I've told her you're all waiting for news but I don't think she cares :001_tongue:


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

It's all your fault - Lymorelynn - you're too well prepared, making it harder for her to find the most inconvinent moment to catch you unawares


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I predict she'll start around 3 or 4am tonight. You're already tired from the wait the last two days, so having to be up all night will be all the worse. That's how they like it


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Lymorelynn I am sorry to say I am very disappointed I have checked back and forth all day waiting for news and nothing 

I am off too bed now and will check again in the morning, Please can you tell your Girl to start please, I am getting a repetitive strain condition by keep logging on to check it just is no good 

Good night and as they say tomorrow is another day but in reference to your Girl tonight is defianately better


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

well isnt she the most beautiful lady  

hopefully some news for you soon! 

pineapple got my labour going :wink:

im sure rosie wont fancy that though lol


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:

Come on Rosie!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Aww still no kitties I was expecting a fix of little fluff bundle pics


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> :nonod::nonod::nonod:


OMG you have to be Joking 

Now listen here Rosie, there is a script to follow here, firstly your Mum tells us you are about to have Furbabies, we all go ahhh, we wait a little then you produce the goods, we all go :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1:with a couple more ahhh's

However you are not following the script and instead of :001_tt1: we have a little a little:cursing: and abit of :crazy:

Come on play fair, give us some Kittens  Please


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Normally Lynnmorelynn has clicked liked by now on her thread, does this mean the pitter patter of tiny paws


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fraid not folks  I was having a laptop break as my DH thinks I'm permanently attached to it 
The Rose is currently in the radiator bed along with her best friend. She spent half an hour in her nest box this afternoon but as soon as I went in to her to check on her she left 
I've told her I'm not talking to her until she has the kittens


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Fraid not folks  I was having a laptop break as my DH thinks I'm permanently attached to it
> The Rose is currently in the radiator bed along with her best friend. She spent half an hour in her nest box this afternoon but as soon as I went in to her to check on her she left
> I've told her I'm not talking to her until she has the kittens


Hi Lynn - Rosie sent me a PM.

She said as you wont talk to her she doesnt want to talk to you either, but asked me to pass on a message......










She wants you to know this is why she is hanging on a bit longer, but as soon as her labour starts she wants you to know she actually wubs you millions and wouldnt want to share the experience with anyone else in the whole wide world


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

I just read all of this, i hope all goes well! I can't wait to hear about her kittens.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

"A watched pot never boils" so they say likewise a watched queen never gives birth. You wait she'll suddently give birth when you least expect it!

When my sisters cat gave birth (to her one and only litter) we were all a bit tipsy after a night out and she gave birth in the living room with my sister acting as midwife.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Lymorelynn, Sod it give her have a curry :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Now look Rosie, your giving us females a bad name, we never ever keep people waiting 
Singing: :lol:


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

How many days is she now?
Can't wait to see photos of the little ones.
My last 2 litters are due beginning and mid-March


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Crushmer said:


> How many days is she now?
> Can't wait to see photos of the little ones.
> My last 2 litters are due beginning and mid-March


Day 69  I am currently sat on the floor of my spare-room/kitten room 
Rosie has been in her nest for most of the day from around lunchtime  No action as yet so lets not get too excited


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's your own fault for not hiding the TV remote control!!!!!!


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Day 69  I am currently sat on the floor of my spare-room/kitten room
> Rosie has been in her nest for most of the day from around lunchtime  No action as yet so lets not get too excited


I'm sure it will happen soon  My one girl normally carries for 69 days.
Good luck, hope all goes well!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Day 69  I am currently sat on the floor of my spare-room/kitten room
> Rosie has been in her nest for most of the day from around lunchtime  No action as yet so lets not get too excited


did you take the 2 dayts from the mating for the sperm to hit the egg... she maybe 67 days... lol :hand: :laugh:

As long as shes fine I wouldnt worry, had a girl go to day 70 or 71, she gave birth when I called the vets for advice haha 

shes still cooking them! :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As she was with the stud for 5 days I suppose the 65 days could count from any one of them, not necessarily the first day.
My eldest son was 3 weeks overdue so I know what it's like with everyone saying, haven't you had that baby yet 
Oh and Rosie has moved back onto the bed


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> As she was with the stud for 5 days I suppose the 65 days could count from any one of them, not necessarily the first day.
> My eldest son was 3 weeks overdue so I know what it's like with everyone saying, haven't you had that baby yet
> Oh and Rosie has moved back onto the bed


lol shes be on day 60 soon! if we count back anymore lol!!  :lol:
lol your bed is VERY comfy for those new babies.... :laugh:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol shes be on day 60 soon! if we count back anymore lol!!  :lol:
> lol your bed is VERY comfy for those new babies.... :laugh:


I moved in here with her last week - my husband is beginning to wonder what I look like  It is a comfy bed


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Please, please, please have these kittens Rosie

We can`t take anymore suspense!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Good Luck Rosie and Lynn can hadly wait for piccies and news....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

claire & the gang said:


> Please, please, please have these kittens Rosie
> 
> We can`t take anymore suspense!!!!


:lol: neither can I  I had a text this morning from a lady who wants two (she already has one of Mai Tai's) saying she felt like an expectant granny


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck, she can't hang on to the kitties much longer!! ...or can she 
It's very exciting but I am feeling so impatient, bet your nerves are jangling!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

oh my days!!! this is excruciating!!! 

pleeease Rosie - start nesting and get bearing down!! lol xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> :lol: neither can I  I had a text this morning from a lady who wants two (she already has one of Mai Tai's) saying she felt like an expectant granny


All good things come to those who wait 

still think she's just fat though:w00t:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Been a busy day for me have been occupied all day, grooming, microchipping ,combined with cleaning my Catteries and looking after our Cats and Kittens, I finally come in literally 5 Minutes ago.

Most people head straight for the Kettle, or say hello to their Kids, quick kiss for the wife, quick stroke on the dogs head, but oh no not me, no no no what do I do walk straight past everyone barely saying hello,log onto the computer to check if Rosie has had Kittens, and No she has not

Well let me tell you Miss Rosie, I have just put myself in the Doghouse with Jackson ha ha And I would like to say it was worth it but Oh No  somehow you have kept them in another day 

No problem well you keep laying there being pampered by your Mum, whilst I try and dig myself out of this hole I created for myself :001_tt2::001_tt2::lol::lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well Lynn has been pretty quiet since early evening - maybe she is busy being midwife?? :w00t:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

For all of you patiently waiting for an update 
At 10.15 pm Rosie had her first kitten - true breech, tiny little back feet first  She decided she needed a rest after that and the second was born at 12.30 this morning - head first thank goodness.
Kitten one weighed in at 99g Kitten two was 119g
Mum and babies happily settled but I think that is it
Thank you for waiting with us  Pictures to follow later tomorrow


----------



## Crushmer (Nov 14, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> For all of you patiently waiting for an update
> At 10.15 pm Rosie had her first kitten - true breech, tiny little back feet first  She decided she needed a rest after that and the second was born at 12.30 this morning - head first thank goodness.
> Kitten one weighed in at 99g Kitten two was 119g
> Mum and babies happily settled but I think that is it
> Thank you for waiting with us  Pictures to follow later tomorrow


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :w00t:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup: Yippeeeeee :thumbup:

Congratulations!! to Rosie and to you  xx

Pleased Rosie and babies are all fine 

Look forward to hearing updates and seeing pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations,,,. hope mum and babies are doing well._


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations....at last

Well done to both of you. Awaiting pictures lol


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Oh fantastic! Well done Rosie!!!! And about time... 

I'm sure the photos of the two gorgeous little bundles will make up for the delay


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

*******CONGRATULATIONS*******

Well done Rosie!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Finally! Many COngrats!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations, well done Rosie, Glad mother and babies are well. x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations Mummy  Looking forward to pictures


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Congratulations to Rosie and to Grandma!!!!! Can't wait to see the piccies of the babies!!!!*


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooooh, baby furbies xxx

Well done Rosie xxxx

Congrats and glad all safe, cant wait to see pics xxx

Clare xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

YAY!!!!!! Well done Rosie xxx

Congrats to mummy and nanny


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Can't wait to see pics of the new babies and contented mummy xx


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

As the Churchill dog would say OH YES 

Have already sent you a congratulations over to you via Facebook but another wont hurt.

So welldone Rosie and Congratulations Lynn on your latest Furballs


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:Congratulations Rosie and to the midwife/granny :thumbup: glad it all went well


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Well done Rosie & not quiet daft o'clock to


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww well done mummy! :001_wub: Only 2 babies? she looked so much bigger!! Glad they are good weights, hope gran & mum are ok


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Yey, thanks for sharing this x 
Hope they are all doing well


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

See here http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/222116-rosies-babies.html
for photos :001_wub:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Gorgeous xxx 

Absolutely beautiful xxx


----------

